# Freestyle Libre & Fitness......



## Mucker86 (Oct 13, 2017)

Does anyone exstensivly use the Freestyle Libre and Run, lift weights, swim or do Hiit? If so does the sensor stay on for two weeks? Does the needle dig into your muscles whilst lifting weights etc..... Any feedback would be most welcome.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 14, 2017)

The sensor, which lies flat to the skin, uses a small filament (inserted by a needle from the applicator) just below the skin so shouldn't be entering muscle.  Most people say they don't notice them but I have found a bit of discomfort a couple of times - probably due to my skinny arms.   I'm only an occasional user of the Libre but haven't had any issues so far when out on the bike, getting wet from rain or sweaty.  The adhesive is normally quite strong but you can use micropore tape or tegaderm on the sensor just to make sure it stays in place.  I've not had one fall off yet.  The instructions say it can be used for swimming but with a few caveats in place regarding time in water and depth but again people use them for swimming by covering them with tegaderm.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2017)

I run quite a bit, but have never had a problem with them coming loose, and they do provide a very good way of fuss-free monitoring what your blood sugars are doing as you exercise. Also, it can be hard to do a fingerprick test when your hands are cold, wet or sweaty - even if dry, a fingerprick can quickly produce too much blood, and instead of forming a droplet, it 'smears' and often hard to get enough on the strip, leading to wasted strips (for some types of meter) and frustration!.

I don't lift weights, except a few pull-ups on a pull-up bar, but I do also go on a rowing machine from time to time. Some people have real problems getting them to stay stuck though, so obviously varies from person to person, and the solutions mentioned by Matt are fine - just don't stick anything directly onto the sensor, because if you need to take it off before the sensor has expired you might end up pulling the sensor off too! 

If you'd like to learn a bit more about managing Type 1 with various types of exercise I'd recommend getting the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook - it was one of the first books I bought after diagnosis (I wanted to learn how to get back into my running safely) and it explains the physical processes and strategies for different sports very well 

Also, you might want to look at the Runsweet website (I believe it was started by the guy who helped Steve Redgrave to his 5th gold after his diagnosis)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 14, 2017)

I did Scar-Fell Pike when it was raining heavily with perfect bg. I would not have been able to do with finger sticks. I use mind occasionally & is great at work.


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you for all your replies. Wil look at either purchasing one of these soon or try and see if I can pull off a right coop and see whether I can get one of these on the NHS! Don’t fancy my chances though.


----------



## Jock Coats (Oct 28, 2017)

I've been using Libre for about seven months now. I'm type two, or "was", in the sense that the data they give together with diet and exercise changes has enabled me to come off meds and my doctors calls it "remission". I get quite sweaty exercising though and have had a few occasions when they are clearly more vulnerable when you are sweaty and more prone to come of when, for instance, you pull your shirt off afterwards.

I have found that putting some tubigrip over it helps wick away the sweat. And I use something called a "Skin Tac" wipe recommended by Abbott which is a wipe on adhesive before putting it on (because Abbott at least used to say you shouldn't use tape or Tegaderm like products over it, and I did have one failure where the Tegaderm pulled it off - though I understand they've rowed back on this a little recently).

As to the NHS stuff, since I'm not type 1 I don't know what your medicatinos mean, but I assume that you are injecting insulin, and the impression I got was that they are now to fund them on prescription if your doctor thinks you will benefit and you are injecting (so not me sadly even though it's clear the data has been nothing short of life changing for me!), from the beginning of next month in fact.

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 30, 2017)

I had a couple fall out, one because there was no sticky on the pad, the other because of the sensors great attraction to door jams!!

I swim and exercise regularly, and have no intention of wasting any sensors, so cover mine with Tegaderm, which just stays on, with some trimming around the edges as necessary.

I make sure that the sensor goes into the lower part of my upper arm (the flabby bit) and I don't even notice it.  It is great as it gives a really easy way to test without any hassle, especially during swimming.


----------

